# Kindle acting funny



## cougar214 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the Kindle and only have one because my step kids have it. We are having some trouble with it and was seeking someone's input. The kindle has been factory reset. The kids download your typical games and such. It has enough memory but it just doesn't seem to work right. It's very slow to start up, wifi likes to connect when it wants to, sometimes the web wont load and just boots you back to the home screen. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm wondering if these problems are due to mishandling it. My step kids are 5 and 7 years old and I have heard of at least once when the youngest has tossed it. Is there a way to flash this thing back to stock using my pc or do you have no choice but use the factory reset on it? oh and as far as I know it's a kindle fire HD. Model number X43Z60. Thanks for any info you guys can give me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The first thing to do is restart it.  If you press the on/off button you'll get a pop up that will let you turn it off.  Do that, leave it about half a minute and then turn it back on -- press the on/off button once.  It'll go through the start up routines.

If there are specific apps that are acting up, try deleting them.  Through settings you should be able to see which apps are maybe using memory when you think they're off -- try forcing a stop.

When wifi is acting funny toggle it off and then back on again.

If you do a factory reset -- which is available via the setting menu -- you will return it to just the way it was when you got it.  You'll have to re-register it and re-download any apps.  Any settings will have been deleted.

If it's still acting glitchy, I'd suggest a call to kindle customer service.  They may be able to help you.


----------



## cougar214 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Ann. But when I say the wifi works when it wants to, I'm referring to turning the wifi on. You try and hit the button to turn it on and it wont turn on. it flashes and stays on the off setting. I did what you said with restarting it. Usually you go right to your home screen but this time it was a blank screen. That is after taking 2 minutes to start up. It sits on the "kindle fire" screen for 2 whole minutes before starting up. Is that normal for the kindle? Also I noticed I cant access security settings. That also boots me out. I'm leaning towards hardware damage. My wife told me this kindle has been factory reset a few times and it always acts this way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's within a year, contact Kindle CS; they'll likely replace it.  The behavior you describe does not sound normal.


----------



## cougar214 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes it is. It was purchased by the kids grandmother in another state so we are going to ship it to her, have her get a new one under the warranty, and ship the new one to us. Thanks again for your help Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cougar214 said:


> Yes it is. It was purchased by the kids grandmother in another state so we are going to ship it to her, have her get a new one under the warranty, and ship the new one to us. Thanks again for your help Ann.


I wouldn't go to that trouble. If it is registered to YOUR Amazon account, just call them . . . . Only reason to send it to her is if it's registered to HER account, in which case she'd be the one who has to call.


----------



## cougar214 (Jun 18, 2014)

All the warranty info is in my mother and father in laws names. They have all receipts and so fourth. Wouldn't Amazon need all that stuff to honor the warranty?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cougar214 said:


> All the warranty info is in my mother and father in laws names. They have all receipts and so fourth. Wouldn't Amazon need all that stuff to honor the warranty?


Nope. They know when it was registered to your account. That would be the ruling date. Amazon will know when it was purchased and by whom based on the serial number if they have any doubt about it being a legitimate device. We've had many folks who purchased kindles second hand and Amazon still honors the one year warranty -- it's totally transferable.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a kindle second hand. The power cord was broke.  They gave me enough credit to buy both the power cord and an e-book or two.  They also gave me that free month of prime for buying the kindle fire.    And told me if the cord did not work, I could return the kindle for a new one.
Now on my latest second hand kindle, I could not get it to register.  That screen only was not acknowledging the wifi.  I called and the guy gladly registered it for me.


----------



## cougar214 (Jun 18, 2014)

Now that's customer service....lol. thanks for that info guys.

EDIT: I just got off the phone with Amazon. The new kindle will be here Tuesday with a return label for the damaged one. God I love Amazon!....


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

cougar214 said:


> Now that's customer service....lol. thanks for that info guys.
> 
> EDIT: I just got off the phone with Amazon. The new kindle will be here Tuesday with a return label for the damaged one. God I love Amazon!....


Easier than you thought. Glad we could help.


----------

